# Captchas



## RedSavage (Jul 15, 2015)

[yt]WqnXp6Saa8Y[/yt]​


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ugh, horrid things. Some sites have the worst implementation of captchas imaginable.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 15, 2015)

BEAT THE GAME


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jul 15, 2015)

"this is my masterpiece"

I lost my shit x'D


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2015)

I knew this would be a link to Dunkey's new video. Somehow I just knew it. 

My husband and I fuckin love Dunkey


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 15, 2015)

Dunkey is god. In a world of childish-esque humor and staring at someones face in the corner of the let's play, someone with a knack for video editing and humor comes in and changes it up completely.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 15, 2015)

._.

Is this man a robot?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Dunkey is god. In a world of childish-esque humor and staring at someones face in the corner of the let's play, someone with a knack for video editing and humor comes in and changes it up completely.



I love his rap videos. 

_and the lights go out 
and the lights go out 
and the lights go out
and the lights go out

and the lights go out
and my dick is hard
and the lights go out
and the lights go out_


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 16, 2015)

It's like a godsend when I come across the Captchas where all you have to do is click the check box.


----------



## Ris'hary (Jul 16, 2015)

Dunkey at his finest!

Thanks for posting this, usually I only follow his League of Legends videos but this was incredibly funny.


----------

